
How Facebook uses a hidden feature to share your information with advertisers - commoner
https://www.pbs.org/newshour/show/how-facebook-uses-a-hidden-feature-to-share-your-information-with-advertisers
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18082017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18082017)

